# Cold pasta salad question



## DampCharcoal (Apr 19, 2004)

Being a fan of the simple recipes, my question is simple as well! How can al-dente pasta absorb and nullify the strong and flavorful effects of Italian dressing?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 19, 2004)

Well, personally if I am going to have oil stick well to my pasta, I will wash cold water on it after cooking in the collander. Then I will shake it till I cant get anymore water off. I'll let it sit for about 15 minutes until the pasta is relatively dry. Then I will add my oil.... in your case dressing. It sticks to the pasta better. I cant say that I have ever found pasta to absorb oil / dressing. Pasta is water absorbent, not oil absorbent. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Apr 20, 2004)

The last time I made a pasta salad, I essentially did what you suggested. I used a decent quality "zesty!" dressing but the finished product was nearly tasteless. Knowing that al dente pasta can absorb quite a bit of liquid, I thought that may be the culprit. Of course, it could be that I'm a really crappy cook!  I'll keep trying, tho. Thanks for the info, Deadly!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 20, 2004)

What kind of dressing did you use? It makes a HUUUGE difference on the oil used. Well, at least thats what I found for myself. Any fresh garlic in there? I hope youre using 1st pressed extra virgin olive oil too. Can you tell us whats in the dressing? That could determine much. Thanks buddy.


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 20, 2004)

How about a really "beefy" pasta shape like rotini,  one with ridges to catch the sauce?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Apr 24, 2004)

Lindatooo is absolutely right about the rotini! I love a saucy product and rotini is perfect for that. As for the dressing, I used Mama Kraft's recipe (ahem) so now you know the quality. As far as the salad goes, I have been known to mess things up in a way that no one else can. Kinda like the Douglas Adams character who is moving a couch up the stairs and gets stuck trying to get the couch around a corner. When he tries to solve the problem with his computer it tells him that it's physically impossible for the couch to be stuck there in the first place. Story of my life!


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 24, 2004)

I really love a good pasta salad and they are not easy to find!  So many times the pasta is either "sludge" or tastes grainy.  I have a good recipe using the Top Ramen noodles I'd be happy to post if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dove (Apr 24, 2004)

Lindatooo,
Is it the Chinese Chicken Salad with cabbage??
Post yours please.
Dove---------Marge


----------



## DampCharcoal (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm interested in the recipe, lindatooo! You probably don't care but my grandpa was the City Forester of Portland for about 20 years from the 70's to the 90's (don't know the exact dates!)


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 24, 2004)

Damp I am too!  We live almost within spitting distance from the Hoyt Arboretum and the Western Forestry Center, I bet he had a big hand in that.  It's a beautiful place, part of Forest Park which includes a 26 mile trail called "Wildwood" that runs from the arboretum to St. Helens.  A big piece of heaven!  People like your grandfather probably made it all happen!

Ramen Salad

1 C Sweet onion, chopped 
2 cloves garlic minced
Season with salt and sweat in a pan 
Add
1/2 lb cooked asparagas in 1/2" pieces
1/2 C portebello mushrooms
and continue to sweat until mushrooms are tender then deglaze the pan with wine.  

Combine with
1/3 C chopped hazlenuts
1/3 lb feta chese (crumbled)
1/3 lb sliced Kalamata Olives
1 can black beans (drained)

and chill.

2 packages Top Ramen Noodles, Pork or Oriental flavored.

Break up noodles and cook for 3 minutes.  Drain and shock immediately in ice water; drain.

When noodles are cold combine them with the first ingredients.

Dressing:

2 T oil
1 T white wine vinegar
2 T Balsamic Vinegar
1 T prepared mustard

combine with the 2 flavor packs from the noodles.

Combine the dressing and the salad shortly before serving.

Add other ingredients - water chestnuts, green onions, actually anything that sounds good to you at your whim!  You can change the nuts if you like - pecans are very good.  This is one of the most playful salads I've ever made.

Enjoy!


----------



## DampCharcoal (May 2, 2004)

Hey, lindatooo! Sorry, I completely forgot about this thread! I blame it on a sun-dried brain!  My grandpa's name was Alex Wynstra. Small world in horticulture, huh? You're recipe looks fabulous, I'm going to try it as soon as possible! Thanks again!


----------



## chefmom (Jul 12, 2004)

*pasta salad*

I have found that when I put the dressing on hot pasta, the flavor is more intense. Also, if you make the salad one or two days in advance the flavors will meld and be beautiful. 
 You could also try snipping some fresh herbs in the salad right before serving it. 
 Another trick I learned in the catering biz was to pull the salad out one hour so that it wouldn't be cold!  (You then have a 2-3 hour window so that you don't make anyone sick if you're using a mayo based dressing.) 

I also do that with potato salad.  I put a bit of vinegerette on while the potatoes are HOT and that makes for the tastiest salads!  

Ruth


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm afraid the question seems like a contradiction to me. To absorb and to nullify are two different things.

To absorb the flavors - drain the pasta but DO NOT rinse it! Just drain it, pour it into the bowl and add your dressing/sauce.

To nullify - follow the above but don't use as much.


----------

